# NYC Unique restaurant



## juluca (Sep 21, 2007)

I am looking for a unique restaurant or something fun and different to spend an evening with friends for a birthday celebration in NYC.  Can anyone offer any suggestions?  Thank you.


----------



## Linda74 (Sep 21, 2007)

Either Carmine's (two locations) or Becco.....also in the theatre district.  Becco does a dinner or lunch which includes antipasto or caesar salad and unlimited servings of three pastas.  It is the restaurant started by Lydia who has a cooking show on PBS.  They also have hundreds of bottles of great wines for $25 per bottle.  Carmines is big, loud and serves Italian food in gargantuan portions.  In little Italy, there is Puglia, which is also fun.  I am sure others will chime in with their favorites.  These are all pretty reasonable and you can check out reviews on Trip Adviser.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 22, 2007)

There is one that has kind of a horror show theme (The Jekyll & Hyde Club), around 6th Ave. and 50th St. or so.

Another has a space theme (I think it was called Mars Restaurant), if I remember correctly around Broadway and 51st.

Neither has very good food, but both are unique and good for a show.  I remember the horror one had a long line out the door when I walked by.


----------



## macko420 (Sep 22, 2007)

We've been to the Jekyll and Hyde restaurant.  This is really fun if you are into things like this.  It's kind of like Disney's haunted house but with live actors.  The food was very good also but there is one thing to be aware of.  They only take cash or AMEX.  This was a few years ago - maybe it's changed now.  
If you go, plan to arrive early in the day because the line is usually down the block.  Here is a link 

http://www.jekyllandhydeclub.com/locations.htm


----------



## CMF (Sep 22, 2007)

*The 21Club*

You'll dine in a legend of a restaurant.

Charles


----------



## Conan (Sep 22, 2007)

CMF said:


> You'll dine in a legend of a restaurant.



I don't know about 21 in particular, but I agree with the idea of going to a "real" restaurant and not one designed and built for tourists.  Depending on budget, there are dozens of world-famous restaurants in NYC.  Personally I like Petrossian (a bargain during weekend brunch hours; medium-expensive at night).


----------



## wauhob3 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hoc both of those are designed more for children. I have been to both.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 22, 2007)

wauhob3 said:


> Hoc both of those are designed more for children. I have been to both.



Yes, but the OP specifically was looking for something "unique."  Not a good restaurant, or something with good food or special ambiance, but rather, something that is unique and fun.  As good as the New York restaurants are, very few of them can be called unique, since there are great restaurants all over the country.  And, while Sparks is a wonderful steak house, it is hardly unique.  While Katz' is a great deli, it is not unique.  Carmine's is good, but it is one of a dime-a-dozen great Italian restaurants in New York.  One if By Land is romantic, with great Beef Wellington and Chocolate Souffle, but you can find cute restaurants with good french-type food anywhere.  Amy Ruth's in Harlem has good soul food, but not unique nor fun (and too crowded, anyway, with too long a line to get a table).  Sophie's is great Cuban, but not unique.  Personally, I enjoy Cabana.  But there are better Carribean restaurants in Miami, and even Versailles in LA has better food.

So, as I said, while the restaurants are best for kids, and their food is nothing to write home about, they *are* some of the only "unique" restaurants in the city.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 22, 2007)

*nyc*

How expensive is are those restaurants?  Looking for somewhere to take 4 girls (3 of them 14 and a 10 yr old) while in NY.  Don't want to spend a fortune, as once we pay lodging and theatre tixs I'm already spending too much


----------



## abc31 (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't think your girls would be too old for Jekyl & Hydes.  They'd probably think it is fun. Just make that if you go, you go to the right one.  There is one in the 50's on the west side that is more of a restaurant.  The other two are really bars.  It is probably a little overpriced for the food you get, but that's typical of theme restaurants.  The older ones might find Mars a little hokey.

If you want something a little more reasonable, you might want to try Mangia e Bevi.  It is a very reasonable and good Italian restaurant with singing waiters.  It is on 53rd & 9th.  If you tell them it's a birthday, they make it really fun.  They give you tambarines & let you get up and dance.  

Much more low key is Vinyl.  It is a record album themed diner on 49th & 9th.  I'd only go there if I were in the neighborhood.  But it is really cute, (especially the bathrooms).

Hope this helps.  Have fun!

abc


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 22, 2007)

Great ideas.  Thank you.  Maybe we will try Mangia e Bevi.  It sounds like fun and if it's more reasonable - that's great too.

Thank you for your advise.




abc31 said:


> I don't think your girls would be too old for Jekyl & Hydes.  They'd probably think it is fun. Just make that if you go, you go to the right one.  There is one in the 50's on the west side that is more of a restaurant.  The other two are really bars.  It is probably a little overpriced for the food you get, but that's typical of theme restaurants.  The older ones might find Mars a little hokey.
> 
> If you want something a little more reasonable, you might want to try Mangia e Bevi.  It is a very reasonable and good Italian restaurant with singing waiters.  It is on 53rd & 9th.  If you tell them it's a birthday, they make it really fun.  They give you tambarines & let you get up and dance.
> 
> ...


----------



## juluca (Sep 22, 2007)

*Thank you*

Wow!  I was wondering if anyone would respond to my question.  The response was great!  Thank you to everyone who responded.  I live in Boston where there are many great restaurants, but I was looking for something that the birthday guy would long remember as such a fun night!  I will look into all of them before I make my decision!


----------



## Eric in McLean (Sep 28, 2007)

Get a Zagat guide for NYC.  You'll find restaurants by cuisine, location, prices, food rating, etc.  Can't dine in NYC without Zagat.


----------



## abc31 (Sep 28, 2007)

Eric in McLean said:


> Get a Zagat guide for NYC.  You'll find restaurants by cuisine, location, prices, food rating, etc.  Can't dine in NYC without Zagat.



Yes.  Or you can go on menupages.com


abc


----------



## stevens397 (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone asking for the name of a unique restaurant in NYC should be ready for at least ten pages of responses!!! 

Per Se?
Masa?

on the other hand-

Afghan Kabob?


----------



## nyparadigm (Sep 28, 2007)

stevens397 said:


> Anyone asking for the name of a unique restaurant in NYC should be ready for at least ten pages of responses!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

